# Caramel Coffee



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 28, 2009)

Caramel Coffee

4 tablespoons Automatic Drip Regular Grind Coffee 
4-1/2 cups cold water 
1/2 cup caramel ice cream topping (I like to add 2/3 - 3/4 cup) 
Cool Whip Whipped Topping, thawed (or) French Vanilla Cool Whip 
English toffee bits (or) chocolate-covered toffee bits (optional) 

Place coffee inside paper filled (brewing) basket. 
Adjust basket to fit coffee maker. 

Pour the 4-1/2 cups of cold water inside coffee maker. 
Add the caramel topping to the coffee pot. 
Return coffee pot to coffee maker. 
Start brewing the coffee; when completed; stir until well mixed. 

Pour caramel flavored coffee into coffee cups, or mugs. 
Add a large dollop of Cool Whip to each cup. 
Sprinkle on bits of english toffee bits, or chocolate covered toffee bits. 

Makes 6 servings (3/4 cups coffee each).


----------



## deelady (Jan 28, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm my favorite!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## divascancook (May 3, 2009)

will be trying this in the morning


----------

